# Do those inner pieces in a 4x4 serve any purpose?



## LucidCuber (Feb 1, 2014)

I just did a solve and noticed a pop, but carried on regardless, intending to re insert the piece at the end. When I finished i saw that the only thing that had popped was one of those inner mechanism pieces. Certainly strange how it popped out on it's own without the actual cubie popping too.

The point is though that I now have 2 of those pieces missing with no ill effects as far as I can tell. This is on a MoYu WeiSu. What purpose do they serve if it's perfectly fine without it?


----------



## mati1242 (Feb 1, 2014)

Two are missing, but take out all of these, and the cube will not be able to move if you ever assemble it without them.


----------



## Trexrush1 (Feb 1, 2014)

The shengshou 4x4, moyu weisu, aosu, and v and x-cube are basically a 5x5 with the middle layer hidden. The hidden layer are the inner pieces, some of which are bandaged to prevent lock-ups. Without it, the entire thing would wall apart in your hands. I have heard that on the weisu that what you said is common, if only that one piece pops out, you should be able to finish the solve without problem. Aosu, it doesnt Happen, and if on a shengshou, it is usually alongside an explosion.

edit- saw that it is 2 pieces, same thing, works fine. You should order replacement internal pieces if this keeps happening though, because the cube was made to be complete.


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 1, 2014)

You can miss one of the small inner pieces, or two assuming that they are not adjacent, but the puzzle will fall apart if the big ones fall out. Try disassembling the cube and putting back the first two layers to really learn how the pieces in even layered cubes are locked together.


----------



## Dene (Feb 1, 2014)

Not having the inner pieces is a recipe for an in-comp explosion. I strongly recommend you sort it out asap.


----------



## tx789 (Feb 1, 2014)

Why would a cube have unnecessary pieces?


----------



## LucidCuber (Feb 2, 2014)

Dene said:


> Not having the inner pieces is a recipe for an in-comp explosion. I strongly recommend you sort it out asap.



Too late. It appears that while the cube will function perfectly fine with two pieces missing, what would normally be a single pop becomes an explosion.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 2, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> I just did a solve and noticed a pop, but carried on regardless, intending to re insert the piece at the end. When I finished i saw that the only thing that had popped was one of those inner mechanism pieces. Certainly strange how it popped out on it's own without the actual cubie popping too.
> 
> The point is though that I now have 2 of those pieces missing with no ill effects as far as I can tell. This is on a MoYu WeiSu. What purpose do they serve if it's perfectly fine without it?



Nope, those pieces are just there to make the cube harder to reassemble. They have no function whatsoever.


----------



## Dene (Feb 2, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Too late. It appears that while the cube will function perfectly fine with two pieces missing, what would normally be a single pop becomes an explosion.



Ouch. Was that in comp, or were you lucky enough to deal with it at home?


----------



## LucidCuber (Feb 2, 2014)

Dene said:


> Ouch. Was that in comp, or were you lucky enough to deal with it at home?



At home luckily. With previous cubes like eastsheen and Rubik's, missing pieces made it either difficult or impossible to turn, but this time it functioned just as normal, which mislead me into believing there was no point trying to disassemble and reassemble


----------



## Dene (Feb 3, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> At home luckily. With previous cubes like eastsheen and Rubik's, missing pieces made it either difficult or impossible to turn, but this time it functioned just as normal, which mislead me into believing there was no point trying to disassemble and reassemble



Lol dude you are so out of the loop hahahaha.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Aug 16, 2015)

I just lost one of the small internal pieces in my YJ Yusu. Should I order a new piece, buy a new Yusu, or buy a better 4x4? Is it vital to have it?


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 16, 2015)

Dene said:


> Not having the inner pieces is a recipe for an in-comp explosion. I strongly recommend you sort it out asap.



I know all about that >-<


----------



## EMI (Aug 16, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> I just lost one of the small internal pieces in my YJ Yusu. Should I order a new piece, buy a new Yusu, or buy a better 4x4? Is it vital to have it?



If I were you, I'd order a Yuxin or Aosu from wherever you bought the YJ, and ask for an additional replacement inner piece for the YJ.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Aug 17, 2015)

Does anyone know if the Cyclone Boys is any good?
How big an upgrade is it from the Yusu -> Yuxin or Aosu? It's quite a price jump for me


----------



## Aaron Lau (Aug 17, 2015)

i understand what the big internal piece does but what does the small one do?
why cant you have one big one instead of i medium and two small internal pieces?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 17, 2015)

Aaron Lau said:


> i understand what the big internal piece does but what does the small one do?
> why cant you have one big one instead of i medium and two small internal pieces?



I guess you don't actually understand the big internal pieces then, and haven't even read this thread.



Trexrush1 said:


> The shengshou 4x4, moyu weisu, aosu, and v and x-cube are basically a 5x5 with the middle layer hidden. The hidden layer are the inner pieces, some of which are bandaged to prevent lock-ups.


----------



## TraciAG (Aug 17, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> Does anyone know if the Cyclone Boys is any good?
> How big an upgrade is it from the Yusu -> Yuxin or Aosu? It's quite a price jump for me



The CB is really good if you're willing to set it up, but after around 100 solves it's still not better than the Yuxin. 

I think the Yuxin will be a great upgrade from the Yusu.


----------



## Zekron (Jan 12, 2016)

someone plzzzzzzzz help me. my aossu popped and i assembled but it is missing one internal piece. is it a big problem??? plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz someone help me plzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## RhysC (Jan 12, 2016)

Zekron said:


> someone plzzzzzzzz help me. my aossu popped and i assembled but it is missing one internal piece. is it a big problem??? plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz someone help me plzzzzzzzzzz



Generally your cube will pop a bit more, but there won't be too many differences. I'd still recommend finding the internal though.


----------



## Trexrush1 (Jan 12, 2016)

Zekron said:


> someone plzzzzzzzz help me. my aossu popped and i assembled but it is missing one internal piece. is it a big problem??? plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz someone help me plzzzzzzzzzz



no, it is not a big deal, but order a replacement inner egde off of the cubicle as it could cause more pops.

I also realised that i posted on this thread a year ago and sounded surprisingly confident. Different times. How did i forget?


----------



## Zekron (Jan 12, 2016)

Trexrush1 said:


> no, it is not a big deal, but order a replacement inner egde off of the cubicle as it could cause more pops.
> 
> I also realised that i posted on this thread a year ago and sounded surprisingly confident. Different times. How did i forget?



thanks a lot, it is reassuring. i am from india and i dont think cubicle ships to india, but anyway my cube still works fine


----------



## Zekron (Jan 12, 2016)

RhysC said:


> Generally your cube will pop a bit more, but there won't be too many differences. I'd still recommend finding the internal though.



thanks, i was very worried but i feel better now, yeah i am still trying to find that piece, but i cant find it. i hope it wouldnt be a very big problem, i am still getting pb's without the internal, thanks again


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Jan 12, 2016)

Zekron said:


> thanks a lot, it is reassuring. i am from india and i dont think cubicle ships to india, but anyway my cube still works fine



TheCubicle.us DOES ship to india


----------



## Zekron (Jan 12, 2016)

Please Dont Ask said:


> TheCubicle.us DOES ship to india



ok thanks, i'll try but i am not allowed to take any cubing items until my exams are over


----------



## DELToS (Jan 12, 2016)

tx789 said:


> Why would a cube have unnecessary pieces?


 n77

A little late, but they seem a little unnecessary when only one or two are taken out, but as a whole they are completely needed


----------

